# Thats it, I'm done.. all of your cigars are real.



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me. 

From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me.
> 
> From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


See Bruce's recent post re: "bolivars-fake or real" for a tactful, tongue-in-cheek statement along the same lines as your post above. Agreed on both fronts, FWIW.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

cant blame you, way to many people excited about fakes.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

carni said:


> cant blame you, way to many people excited about fakes.


I heard silicone was over-rated anyway. Just ask Tommy Lee!


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

My friend whose cousin from Miami goes to Cuba every month will be very relieved to hear this.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

carni said:


> cant blame you, way to many people excited about fakes.


Personally, I'd rather see people ask if they were fake than start sending them out in trades. Of course, I'd really rather people did research to avoid getting fakes in the first place, but if we can't have the latter, than I think we definitely want the former.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me.
> 
> From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


I'm believer in educating people on conterfeit smokes, but if they're getting mad at you for helping them out, then they deserve to smoke their fakes....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me.
> 
> From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


Good start. Now if you can just stop announcing it..... :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

croatan said:


> Personally, I'd rather see people ask if they were fake than start sending them out in trades. Of course, I'd really rather people did research to avoid getting fakes in the first place, but if we can't have the latter, than I think we definitely want the former.


It all boils down to the best piece of advice i was ever given.

"You need to KNOW who you are dealing with"


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me.
> 
> From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


:r

Who did you have for philosophy at FSU? "B/c I can smoke it, the cigar is real........ergo ipso facto sum."


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me.
> 
> From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


Hey and my all time favorite......it could happen "it is cuba" LOL:fu


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real.


I'm pretty sure my box has a plexiglass top. If it isn't glass, I'm still good to go, right???

:r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Are your feelings on this subject real....
WHAT?

B:ss


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

There is no such thing as cheap cuban cigars, just as there is no such thing as a cheap brand new mercedes vehicle. Expect to pay 200-500$ for your Cuban boxes. There are exceptions to the rules where a lot of Cubans sell for 100 or so. But everything else does not go for cheap. If you paid a low price for them, 99% of the time they are fake. 

If there are any doubts in your mind that they are fake, then 99% of the time they are.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Funnyman ... if you saw the movie "300", you know what happened to that messenger. Many times it's best to just let some people be happy in their ignorance.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

They do have a mirror and "glass" factory in the city.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Wait a second here guys. I just bought my first 3 boxes of Cubans from 2 sources that I believe to be reputable. I have done my research and I know to look for micro-printing, NO hologram, UV-Mark, etc. Even though I am aware of these things and plan on doing even further research in to the matter, I still feel like my BOTL should be there to advise on my first purchase. I was planning on posting detailed pictures of my first purchase and asking you guys but I would hate for someone to come and lie to me. I understand your frustration but maybe you should just ignore threads that say "Are these real" instead of lying to people. When there is a TV show on that you don't like, do you watch it just so you can talk about not liking it? No, you just don't watch it.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*We are in the USA there is an embargo, just dont smoke habanos, go to europe or anywhere else they are legal*. I have the same problem and just use the statement above.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me.
> 
> From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


But you will still check women's breasts to see if they are real, right?

ATL


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

hova45 said:


> *We are in the USA there is an embargo, just dont smoke habanos, go to europe or anywhere else they are legal*. I have the same problem and just use the statement above.


An Embargo means that smoking Cuban cigars in Europe is just as illegal as smoking them in the US. Being in the USA has nothing to do with it.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

smoked said:


> Wait a second here guys. I just bought my first 3 boxes of Cubans from 2 sources that I believe to be reputable. I have done my research and I know to look for micro-printing, NO hologram, UV-Mark, etc. Even though I am aware of these things and plan on doing even further research in to the matter, I still feel like my BOTL should be there to advise on my first purchase. I was planning on posting detailed pictures of my first purchase and asking you guys but I would hate for someone to come and lie to me. I understand your frustration but maybe you should just ignore threads that say "Are these real" instead of lying to people. When there is a TV show on that you don't like, do you watch it just so you can talk about not liking it? No, you just don't watch it.


You can post them up and you'll get a response or, if you bought them from a vendor, you can send someone a pm and get what's probably a better answer and it'll be kept private. As always, the decision is up to you.



hova45 said:


> *We are in the USA there is an embargo, just dont smoke habanos, go to europe or anywhere else they are legal*. I have the same problem and just use the statement above.


If you're an American citizen and you go to Europe, they're still illegal for *you*.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> But you will still check women's breasts to see if they are real, right?
> 
> ATL


Unlike cigars I am more than happy to suck on fake breasts.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I know that but the reality is that while you are in Europe your chances of getting caught are slim to none in the states more likely.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

My point was that you can go to Europe and poss by casa del habano and have a real cuban. I was not saying to go and smoke it cause they are legal it is just easier to obtain the real deal.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Wait a second here guys. I just bought my first 3 boxes of Cubans from 2 sources that I believe to be reputable. I have done my research and I know to look for micro-printing, NO hologram, UV-Mark, etc. Even though I am aware of these things and plan on doing even further research in to the matter, I still feel like my BOTL should be there to advise on my first purchase. I was planning on posting detailed pictures of my first purchase and asking you guys but I would hate for someone to come and lie to me. I understand your frustration but maybe you should just ignore threads that say "Are these real" instead of lying to people. When there is a TV show on that you don't like, do you watch it just so you can talk about not liking it? No, you just don't watch it.


The point is that most of us who have been smoking Cuban cigars for a while (I have been for about 11 years, and am by no means an expert nor even among the most tenured cigar smokers on this board, length of membership at CS notwithstanding) have all been in basically the same position as you. The fact of the matter is that when I started down this path, I made sure to focus on only purchasing from shops with reputable B&M stores and/or from countries with very stringent tobacco regulations (i.e., lower overall risk of fakes). In addition, I relied heavily on books (Gerard's books - all four of them - are great resources, as are The Journey of the Havana Cigar, and many others...hell, there was no "MRN" back then). I did a TON of searching/internet research with regards to validating authenticity (many, many websites with "counterfeit Cuban" primers out there...you just have to take the effort to look for them). I guess the first point I'm trying to make is that I started slowly and armed with a ton of research. The second point is that the information is out there, you merely have to put forth the effort to uncover it. Sorry if this post comes off as elitist or offensive, but I think that too often we on the "cigar boards" tend to rely on others to "do the research for us". Invest a little time. Read. Study. Then purchase. In the long-run, you will be rewarded.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Smoked said:


> Wait a second here guys. I just bought my first 3 boxes of Cubans from 2 sources that I believe to be reputable. I have done my research and I know to look for micro-printing, NO hologram, UV-Mark, etc. Even though I am aware of these things and plan on doing even further research in to the matter, I still feel like my BOTL should be there to advise on my first purchase. I was planning on posting detailed pictures of my first purchase and asking you guys...


ummm....ok-check this out:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388

hope this helps avoid some trouble


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> It all boils down to the best piece of advice i was ever given.
> 
> "You need to KNOW who you are dealing with"


Bingo...



RPB67 said:


> ... The fact of the matter is that when I started down this path, I made sure to focus on only purchasing from shops with reputable B&M stores and/or from countries with very stringent tobacco regulations (i.e., lower overall risk of fakes). In addition, I relied heavily on books (Gerard's books - all four of them - are great resources, as are The Journey of the Havana Cigar, and many others...hell, there was no "MRN" back then). I did a TON of searching/internet research with regards to validating authenticity (many, many websites with "counterfeit Cuban" primers out there...you just have to take the effort to look for them). I guess the first point I'm trying to make is that I started slowly and armed with a ton of research. The second point is that the information is out there, you merely have to put forth the effort to uncover it. Sorry if this post comes off as elitist or offensive, but I think that too often we on the "cigar boards" tend to rely on others to "do the research for us". *Invest a little time. Read. Study. Then purchase. In the long-run, you will be rewarded.*


Like Chicago Banker said, you must put in the time and do your homework. Now, if you have done your homework and still are not sure, take it behind closed doors and PM a few botl's whose opinions you respect. I don't know anyone that would not at least try to help a _rookie_ out as long as it was done quietly and with discretion.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Genevapics said:


> Bingo...
> 
> Like Chicago Banker said, you must put in the time and do your homework. Now, if you have done your homework and still are not sure, take it behind closed doors and PM a few botl's whose opinions you respect. I don't know anyone that would not at least try to help a _rookie_ out as long as it was done quietly and with discretion.


Good advice man. That's exactly what I will do.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I bought them on the internet, they must be real.


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

The things I've learned from this and my other recent posts:

#1: There seems to be a ying-yang relationship between fake cigars and fake breasts. I'm not quite sure why, but it does put a smile on my face. 

#2: Finding what you are looking for even under UV/Blacklight does not equal an authentic product (as I recently found out AFTER finding microprinting and UV watermark)

#3: The golden rule stands out. *KNOW who you are dealing with if you so choose to travel the Habano road.*

Famous line from one of my best friends regarding fake breasts:

Him: "Wow, look at those!"
Me: "Yeah, but are they _real_?"
Him: "Yeah, _real _BIG."

- Garilla


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Galaga, I did not take philosophy I was an econ major. I did not even have to take math. But I did take football theory and that worked out great. 

Yes I will still debate the real and fakeness of a chest, don't worry about that.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Smoked said:


> Wait a second here guys. I just bought my first 3 boxes of Cubans from 2 sources that I believe to be reputable. I have done my research and I know to look for micro-printing, NO hologram, UV-Mark, etc. Even though I am aware of these things and plan on doing even further research in to the matter, I still feel like my BOTL should be there to advise on my first purchase. I was planning on posting detailed pictures of my first purchase and asking you guys but I would hate for someone to come and lie to me. I understand your frustration but maybe you should just ignore threads that say "Are these real" instead of lying to people. When there is a TV show on that you don't like, do you watch it just so you can talk about not liking it? No, you just don't watch it.


tbh :tpd: over this. CS is about helping people out and i know from experience that theres nothing worse than suspecting you might have been ripped off by a REPUTABLE source and that theres nothing better than having a friendly BOTL at CS reassure you that the cigars are fine. I know this sounds strange, but when youre starting out collecting or something doesnt add up with your treasured box of smokes, rational thought goes out the window until you get validation. 
Posting that youre basically going to lie to whoever comes to you for validation is just plain wrong imho. If you getting fed up of being asked, just tell them. If youre getting fed up of having people getting mad at you for saying their fakes, tell them theyre out of order since youre helping them.
I know how trustworthy most, if not all, the BOTLs here are (and i understand the original post may just be a rant) but to newbies or poeple worrying about their cigars, reading a post (even if its just joking) like the orignal one is not going to help to allay any fears and they may get the wrong impression about CS. :2


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> Galaga, I did not take philosophy I was an econ major. I did not even have to take math. But I did take football theory and that worked out great.
> 
> Yes I will still debate the real and fakeness of a chest, don't worry about that.


i've heard it said if you can reach up and grab them, they must be real.:ss implants or not, their tangible.

okay, im a hypocrite, i still do a blacklight test and mirco printing test on all boobs.:tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I can completely understand your feelings on this subject and at times I'd have to agree with that policy however if someone joins CS and actually hangs around long enough to make it to this part of the forum than their probably serious about cigars.

I figure, as annoying as it can be, that if someone really wants to learn than we should do all we can to aim them towards the right path and away from fakes.

In any case, I would love to get my hands on the glass top Cohiba box. Yes I know it's fake and I don't want the cigars inside. So if anyone finds a good deal on eBay or somewhere else for cheap, please let me know. It's one of those kitchy things that would be fun to have.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me.
> 
> From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


Just post this link, and ignore the punters who argue:

*Advice for Cuban cigar buyers: Don't be this guy!*


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

moki said:


> Just post this link, and ignore the punters who argue:
> 
> *Advice for Cuban cigar buyers: Don't be this guy!*


:r That picture never gets old! :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I got a pamphlet today on Havana Cigars. I'm so excited. I'm starting to learn a little something. It's titled Havana Cigars - An Introduction. But damn if the words in the pamphlet aren't fake !!! I can't read them.



















The pictures sure are pretty though.










I learned what I could from the pamphlet and advised my mother, the Korean National who would smoke these cigars to buy the following. I think they might be fake though, They're in a little plastic baggie. Plastic and cellophane are no no's I believe. But they were too good of a deal to pass up.










Oh wait, it works much better when you take the plastic off, see now they don't look so fake. These have got to be real according to what I couldn't read in the pamphlet. So what do you think? (( insert sarcasm )) couldn't post the smiley, too many photos.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

croatan said:


> You can post them up and you'll get a response or, if you bought them from a vendor, you can send someone a pm and get what's probably a better answer and it'll be kept private. As always, the decision is up to you.
> 
> If you're an American citizen and you go to Europe, they're still illegal for *you*.


I understand the law but come on. That's dumb. I mean, smoking them out of the country is illegal is going out on a limb. If they went that far they should have added that writing about smoking a cuban cigar or THINKING about it was also breaking the embargo. Or maybe its treason! They should have included a position statement telling us that anything involving cuban cigars was UNAMERICAN!

There is WAY TOO MUCH government regulating our lives.
:sb


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Syekick said:


> I understand the law but come on. That's dumb. I mean, smoking them out of the country is illegal is going out on a limb. If they went that far they should have added that writing about smoking a cuban cigar or THINKING about it was also breaking the embargo. Or maybe its treason! They should have included a position statement telling us that anything involving cuban cigars was UNAMERICAN!
> 
> There is WAY TOO MUCH government regulating our lives.
> :sb


In some countries, violating an embargo while in another country is considered treason.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is my new policy as of today. I am done with people asking me if the Cohibas that came out of the glass box in a size Cohiba does not make are real. I am done with pointing out the monte logo is not really an ear of corn, and the edition limitada you just got from a buddy is the complete wrong size for the edition limitada of that year. Because no one gets mad at the buddy or the store or the guy on the street they bought the cigar from. They get mad at me.
> 
> From now on, they are all real, great score, enjoy smoking them. I am sure it was just an oversight that the Bolivars face came out green and they left off the last N in Upmann


lol.. lol... i feel ya.. this is funny... :tu


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

No1der said:


> I can completely understand your feelings on this subject and at times I'd have to agree with that policy however if someone joins CS and actually hangs around long enough to make it to this part of the forum than their probably serious about cigars.
> 
> I figure, as annoying as it can be, that if someone really wants to learn than we should do all we can to aim them towards the right path and away from fakes.
> 
> In any case, I would love to get my hands on the glass top Cohiba box. Yes I know it's fake and I don't want the cigars inside. So if anyone finds a good deal on eBay or somewhere else for cheap, please let me know. It's one of those kitchy things that would be fun to have.


i know all this is about a month old post but the people in mexico, cancun... got it bad about selling cohi. in the glass... i just shake my head... :ss


----------

